# PE Ratings



## BillyBlogs (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello 2CFers,
How precise is this business of PE rating of line?
I have always thought along the lines of PE of 1 = 10 lbs.
PE of 2 = 20 lbs
PE of 8 = 80..
You get what I am saying.
However, I think it somewhat different in reality to my simple piece of fishing logic.
Is their a standard chart format that can be used as a precise guide?
I say "standard" as opposed to the dis-similar hook sizes that have the same description numbers.
Or is their a calculations fomula I can use?

Thanks 
AAABEGINNER


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

"PE" stands for Polyethylene, the fiver used to make Dyneema and Spectra braided line.
Generally it is safe to say that PE3 is 30 lb and PE5 is 50 lb.
Two lines with the same PE rating will always be the same diameter regardless of different brands.
The breaking strain can vary between different lines of the same diameter.
More strands and a tighter weave result in a rounder, smoother finish and higher breaking strain for the same diameter.

For example, some Japanese PE5 lines' breaking strain is about 50# while YGK Ultra Jigman 8X' PE5's breaking strain is 86# though they are the same diameter.

Here is a diameter table of PE lines.

PE 4 …………………………….. 0.330mm
PE 5 …………………………….. 0.370mm
PE 6 …………………………….. 0.405mm
PE 7 …………………………….. 0.435mm
PE 8 …………………………….. 0.470mm
PE 10 …………………………… 0.520mm
PE 12 …………………………… 0.570mm


----------

